# Calibre wont recognise my Kindle



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

When I plug my Kindle in on the USB cable my pc recognises it as a disc drive so I have to eject it. 

I cant then get Calibre to recognise the presence of the Kindle. Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong. (Sorry, new to this!)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

If you have a k3 and an older version of Calibre, you have to upgrade Calibre to version 7.16 for the k3 to be recognized.


----------



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

That is probably my problem then! Thanks.


----------



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

davem2bits said:


> If you have a k3 and an older version of Calibre, you have to upgrade Calibre to version 7.16 for the k3 to be recognized.


OK, so now I have downloaded and installed 7.16 and Calibre indicates that the Kindle is there but as soon as I try to transfer I get an error message and the detail is " (21, 'GetDiskFreeSpace', 'The device is not ready.')"

Any ideas?

Do I need to put the Kindle in a special state?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

retro said:


> I get an error message and the detail is " (21, 'GetDiskFreeSpace', 'The device is not ready.')"
> 
> Do I need to put the Kindle in a special state?


Probably not. With my K1 this message usually means that I'm in too much of a hurry and haven't given Calibre enough time to open the Kindle and get the information it needs.

Try again and give it a couple of minutes to catch everything up.


----------



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Probably not. With my K1 this message usually means that I'm in too much of a hurry and haven't given Calibre enough time to open the Kindle and get the information it needs.
> 
> Try again and give it a couple of minutes to catch everything up.


No it has been connected all the time and I still get the same error message.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh - didn't notice before ... don't eject it.


----------



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Oh - didn't notice before ... don't eject it.


Thanks for the help. I think I was just going far too quickly for it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you sorted it out? If not, I suggest rebooting the PC, connect the Kindle, then open Calibre.


----------



## retro (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes its all fine now. I was just going too fast!


----------

